# Are Violent Video Games Adequately Preparing Children For The Apocalypse?



## dogmatique (Feb 28, 2009)

The Onion on Fallout 3, amongst others

And in case you missed last week's classic.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2009)

That's fucking brilliant! The robot taking over the world one was quite funny too.


----------

